# Mass Cops Union?



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about their Department's experience with Mass Cops union? Good or bad please. Looking for a change and have heard mixed reviews. Thanks


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The dues to go green are worth it, and the meet and greets are the BOMB.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got union pins from every convention since 1984 and the bills from Betty Ford clinic to prove it


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

you mean MASSCOP


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

My department went to Masscop several years ago. The dues doubled but the access to the unions attorneys is top notch and worth the money.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

MASSCOP.

http://www.masscop.org/

MASSCOPS

http://www.masscops.com/


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah yeah. Masscop... Not masscops.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

If you're big enough, independent is the way to go. You keep 100% of your dues, and the leadership is accountable if they make endorsements or donations to douchebag Democrat politicians.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

MCOP is a great union, very large, probably largest in Mass and more agencies are signing on every month. They have a top notch legal team and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> If you're big enough, independent is the way to go. You keep 100% of your dues, and the leadership is accountable if they make endorsements or donations to douchebag Democrat politicians.


And you don't have to be that big to pull it off. Just 40-50 members can be enough.


----------

